# Cyclone Rake vacuum hose(s)



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

6" dia.x 15' Cyclone Rake vacuum hose. New in box. Model # 01-01-443. Regular price$266. Asking $100. Also ...
7"dia. x 15' vacuum hose. New in box. Model# 0101-450. Regular price $300. Asking $120.
In New Franklin (S. Akron)


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey you still have the leaf vac hoses? I,m not sure of my size [and I,m in a wheel chair I should able to down to the barn and measure after the rain. jim live in louisville just east of canton,


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> hey you still have the leaf vac hoses? I,m not sure of my size [and I,m in a wheel chair I should able to down to the barn and measure after the rain. jim live in louisville just east of canton,


yes I do. Let me know what size and we can go from there. Thanks Louie


----------

